# Finally starting the shop



## sprucegum

We got the slab all ready to pour just waiting for a cooler day to pour. 90 degree weather makes a hard job harder and also makes poor concrete.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

Finally! I'm going to love to watch the progress of your shop. What are the dimensions? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Heated floors are very nice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rob3232

Jealous  Love it ! Good luck Dave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Nature Man said:


> Finally! I'm going to love to watch the progress of your shop. What are the dimensions? Chuck


The shop is 16 x 32 there is a attached open shed that is 8 x 32. The shed is for my fire wood and what ever else will fit.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

This will be fun to watch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> This will be fun to watch!



Ha ha you should have yours done soon . I picked up some good ideas from you.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

sprucegum said:


> Ha ha you should have yours done soon . I picked up some good ideas from you.



Making almost no progress right now - not with the heat we're having...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

I have a young man helping me when I get feeling a little woozy I go sit in the shade and he keeps plugging along. Really good worker and carpenter. Supposed to be hot and humid the rest of the week we will probably finish up some loose ends on the house.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

sprucegum said:


> We got the slab all ready to pour just waiting for a cooler day to pour. 90 degree weather makes a hard job harder and also makes poor concrete.View attachment 190191


It looks like it's gonna be nice, Dave. I had a little chuckle looking at those wooden stakes holding your form. I just poured a slab for parking my trucks on, but I had to drill a 3/4"hole with a hammer drill, and then finish pounding in steel stakes to set my forms. I'm envious. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I don't think I'd put off placing and finishing the slab because of heat. Have a few million sq feet under my collective belt put in place in hot and cold! Of course I wasn't out there knee deep - I was in the office counting the money! hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## sprucegum

Curing too fast never makes good Crete and along with the heat and humidity we are getting pop up thunder showers daily. It will get better and we have plenty to do anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Those pop-ups are pesky. Had to fix few slabs in my time. Boss man from past used to drill me good, when I did not allow a pour. Had a super that was really good at prediction of rain. Not a cloud in the sky in the morning (before the days of handheld radar), he'd say it would rain, I'd say ok, don't pour, boss man would find out and would take a chunk outta my rear - but then it would rain and he would go off to his office cussing under his breath. Never had too much problem with heat unless was up in air, say 10+ floors up and there was a lot of wind. Usually poured those at night - between that and just getting the mud to the job because of traffic. Had a few pours, had to use retarder because the pump mix we were buying was setting up spotty and made the finish pretty bad.


----------



## sprucegum

Wahoo I was able to pour the slab yesterday. After days of hazy hot and humid weather we caught a brake yesterday. I actually ordered the concrete last Friday because I knew everyone would want it, even ordering 5 days ahead I couldn't get it till 1 in the afternoon. I had them add mid range water reducer which allows you to pour with less water and still have workable concrete. By using less water it sets a little faster so we were able to finish troweling before it got dark. Finished about 7:30 which was perfect because the slab could cure in the cool night air. Hopefully we will have some wood on it today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Brandon Sloan

That’s looking good! What are you planning to use to heat the slab? I know a couple of people up here that have been happy with these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Brandon Sloan said:


> That’s looking good! What are you planning to use to heat the slab? I know a couple of people up here that have been happy with these



Probably just a on demand propane water heater. It's only 500 SQ feet of very well insulated space. I'm sure 10,000 BTUs would heat it a 50,000 BTU boiler heats my 2500 SQ foot house and 1200 SQ ft garage easily. Insulation is expensive but you only buy it once.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sprucegum

Got a late start then got a thunder shower about 3:30 but we got the forms stripped and 4 walls standing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## djg

2x6 walls?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Yes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## djg

When I built my house, I was going to do 2x6 walls also, but for some reason went with 1/2" Celotex on the inside and out. Same R value.


----------



## sprucegum

Lot's of ways to get to the same place. I'm doing 2 x 6 twenty four OC with 1 inch blue board on the outside to reduce thermal bridging. I am using rockwool bats in the walls because it is r-23 . Only 3 medium sized windows and I will blow enough cellulose into the attic to make it r-60 or more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## djg

Yes your right. Never thought of 24 OC when I built. I wonder if that would have been code in my area. Would have been easier since I used 4x8 siding. I used tyvex house wrap but it was a pain to install. With your blue board and taped joints you get the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

We don't have to worry about code but I believe 2 x 6 twenty four OC meets Boca for single story construction and it greatly reduces thermal bridging. I'm sure my native cedar sills don't meet code but I will personally warranty them for 100 years. I made them a little thicker to get a 8'6" ceiling with 8 foot studs. Lumber yards around here can't get pt lumber due to the Chinese virus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Let's see here, 2 days after slab poured, walls are up. I believe Dave should be working in his completed shop Sunday if the weather holds. Any bets, anyone??? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## sprucegum

Nubsnstubs said:


> Let's see here, 2 days after slab poured, walls are up. I believe Dave should be working in his completed shop Sunday if the weather holds. Any bets, anyone??? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


Well the weather got us today, been raining off and on all morning and the afternoon doesn't look any better. I always say doing carpenter work in the rain only accomplishes three things. You get wet, and ruin your chalk line and tape measure.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@sprucegum , question from the unknowing; I am seeing a lot of "green" wall boards going up on the outside of houses and apartments around Colorado Springs but don't have anyone to ask what it is? I am used to seeing OSB and tyvex (or some other house wrap). Would you, or any of the other followers know what this stuff is? Am looking at construction stuff for our new property and just want to do what is best these days.


----------



## sprucegum

Gdurfey said:


> @sprucegum , question from the unknowing; I am seeing a lot of "green" wall boards going up on the outside of houses and apartments around Colorado Springs but don't have anyone to ask what it is? I am used to seeing OSB and tyvex (or some other house wrap). Would you, or any of the other followers know what this stuff is? Am looking at construction stuff for our new property and just want to do what is best these days.


It is a product that gives you wall sheathing, house wrap, and insulation all in one. Some swear by it others at it. Installation is slower but if properly installed it's probably better. I did some research on it when I built my house and chose not to go that route because of cost and not much local inventory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@sprucegum , Dave, talking about supplies, I keep wondering if I need to find a “depressed” housing market someplace, order my material, and drive the 1000 miles, load it, and bring it home. This area is nuts right now!!! We are still trying to jugle what we want to build and are really struggling!!! Thanks for sharing the shop build!!


----------



## sprucegum

City people are putting deposits on houses around here sight unseen. Guess they think black gnats, and ticks in the summer and twenty below in the winter are better than where they are from. Oh yeh I forgot arse deep in mud march and april. Falls are actually pretty nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drycreek

Where I’m at here in Alabama seller list his house and people are making a 15 to 25 thousand offer above asking get a contract and wait for the appraisal to negotiate a final price. Houses that are on the market over a month usually have something bad show up on the inspection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum

Set the trusses this morning. Setting them by hand with a center wall would be a tough job for a two man crew especially when one of them is a little older and slower.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

@sprucegum , Dave, mind confirming something for me? Instead of asking, I am going to state what I think I see so maybe I can prove to myself I am learning. In your last picture, it appears your second top plate is set back the width of a 2 x 4. Your outside truss has an OSB sheet on it; I think that is to make up for thickness; and you will put a vertical 2 x something (set on edge is what I mean by vertical) and fasten that to truss and top plate to anchor everything. Am I in the ballpark????

Just trying to learn; we are moving forward on some of our plans. However you are doing it, congrats!!!


----------



## sprucegum

View attachment 190831View attachment 190831


Gdurfey said:


> @sprucegum , Dave, mind confirming something for me? Instead of asking, I am going to state what I think I see so maybe I can prove to myself I am learning. In your last picture, it appears your second top plate is set back the width of a 2 x 4. Your outside truss has an OSB sheet on it; I think that is to make up for thickness; and you will put a vertical 2 x something (set on edge is what I mean by vertical) and fasten that to truss and top plate to anchor everything. Am I in the ballpark????
> 
> Just trying to learn; we are moving forward on some of our plans. However you are doing it, congrats!!!



What you are seeing is more like a third top plate. It is actually not a plate, it's a 2x6 that overhangs the inside to make a nailer for the ceiling and because it is set in exactly one and one half inches it also makes a nailer for the outside trus

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung

Dave, it's coming along very nicely - nice to see your progress. I like the overhang area. If I ever get to build my own shop from the ground up (unlikely, but a guy can dream), I would like to do an overhang along the length of the shop. It would be a great place to store lumber as it dries and set up some chairs or benches to sit outside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

When I was building houses with my dad, we did the same thing with the 2x6 for a sheetrock nailer. Or for whatever we were putting on the ceiling. Oh what memories! Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

Love to see major headway towards completion! Is inspirational to probably most of us! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

I finally have a water proof roof. Seems like nothing comes through on time these days the roofing came a whole week late. It comes out of Canada and they run one truck a week into Vermont and for whatever reason they did not run last weeks load. It came thurs. afternoon and we put it on Friday.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Late but looks great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

I ordered ready seal stain for my trim 2 weeks ago and still don't have it. Kind of a bummer because I would like to stain the soffit plywood before it goes up. Much easier and less messy.
The good news is the electrician is roughing it in today and I have my drywall guy lined up for next week. We are using a 100 amp 20 circuit sub panel fed by a underground line from the house. Should be plenty of power for my little shop. The big stuff will have a dedicated circuit and the walls will be loaded with outlets. I am using LED strips on the ceiling, he did that in my garage and it is like a operating room. This will be a huge improvement over my old under powered dark shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## B Rogers

Do you mind posting some specifics/pics on the led strips? I’m looking for some good lighting options for my shop. Nice job by the way. Everything is looking great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

I will ask today what watt they are. My garage is 28 x 40 and 15 of them may be a little overkill but by golly there are no dark corners.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

L.E.D.s are definitely the way to go now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum

woodtickgreg said:


> L.E.D.s are definitely the way to go now.


Yes for sure. I was thinking these Are 25 watt and I'm sure they will outperform a 100 incandescent .

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Yeah, going LED is a decision one will not regret. I'm glad I went with the ones I did. I'm pleased with how bright it is out there. I've shocked several visitors already with how bright it is.


----------



## sprucegum

The electrician came yesterday all roughed in. Ten 4 gang boxes with two outlets each plus a dedicated circuit for the dust collector. I had them run 3 wire to all of the outlet boxes so the 2 outlets in each box are on separate circuits. By doing this I can plug 2 tools into the same box and have them on separate circuits.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I will ahve to remember the "separate circuits in each box" trick; nice to learn something this early in the morning. Now back to the government job!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## djg

sprucegum said:


> The electrician came yesterday all roughed in. Ten 4 gang boxes with two outlets each plus a dedicated circuit for the dust collector. I had them run 3 wire to all of the outlet boxes so the 2 outlets in each box are on separate circuits. By doing this I can plug 2 tools into the same box and have them on separate circuits.


I know your electrician knows the codes in your area but I vaguely remember when I built that wasn't allowed because the chance of getting 220v in one box. Memory not what it was so I might be wrong. I know a commercial place I worked at had every other single gang on a wall was a different circuit for the same overloading reason. When my sister bought an older house, I replaced all the older paper romax with new stuff. There were junction boxes overhead that had 3 and 4 circuits running into one junction box. I know that wasn't code.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Don't know maybe he is feeding them all off the same leg..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Electrical is like finishing, there's a million ways to do it. Ask one question and you'll get many answers and all of them different.
Looks like a very nice install job. Only thing I would do is install the little metal plates on the studs to cover the wires so you don't nail into them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## sprucegum

woodtickgreg said:


> Electrical is like finishing, there's a million ways to do it. Ask one question and you'll get many answers and all of them different.
> Looks like a very nice install job. Only thing I would do is install the little metal plates on the studs to cover the wires so you don't nail into them.



He does a pretty good job centering the wires in the 2 x 6 studs so nailing into them would through the half inch sheetrock would take a pretty big nail. We used a lot of them in my house because we ran all of the electrical in a mechanical cavity inside the building envelope to reduce air infiltration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn

Looks like a really nice shop coming along! That is definitely the dream. I used to work at a shop that had the overhang just like you build here. That’s definitely a nice design feature to help with storage.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

That's coming along pretty good, Dave. You're gonna be one happy camper when you're done.

When I set up my last shop when still in business back near the turn of the century, I had all my electrical and air coming down from the ceiling. everything was spaced at 10 intervals, and electrical was retractable reels with 4 gang boxes. The air was 25 foot coiled hoses. I did that as I needed wall space to stack my stuff, plus I hated having cords and hoses tripping me when I walked through the shop.
I would have had to discriminate against Tony if he ever applied for a job working for me. He wouldn't have been able to reach the hanging cords and hoses. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## sprucegum

Nubsnstubs said:


> That's coming along pretty good, Dave. You're gonna be one happy camper when you're done.
> 
> When I set up my last shop when still in business back near the turn of the century, I had all my electrical and air coming down from the ceiling. everything was spaced at 10 intervals, and electrical was retractable reels with 4 gang boxes. The air was 25 foot coiled hoses. I did that as I needed wall space to stack my stuff, plus I hated having cords and hoses tripping me when I walked through the shop.
> i wouldn't have had to discriminate against Tony if he ever applied for a job working for me. He wouldn't have been able to reach the hanging cords and hoses. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)



I have one ceiling outlet over where I plan to put my assembly table. It will have a retractable cord. The shop is long and narrow so the stationary tools will be along the outside. My 4 gang Wall outlets are all under by 8 feet apart. Long range plan is to pipe air around the shop so a short hose will reach anywhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

What does your 220V outlet schematic look like? Chuck


----------



## sprucegum

My drywall guy came today. Things are coming together

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

Looks like you will be enjoying next winter in your new shop, sure looks nice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

barry richardson said:


> Looks like you will be enjoying next winter in your new shop, sure looks nice!


Probably the last time it will be clean

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looking good,  really moving along now, I'm sure it's very well insulated. Looking forward to seeing the boiler hook up for the in floor heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg

No ceiling box cutouts for your lights? Boxes recessed and wire just poked through? My experience is 30-40 yr old so there's always new and better ways of doing thinks. Please don't take this and my previous comments as criticism. It's just for my education that I ask.
Your work shops is looking good and well planned. I wish I had one like it.


----------



## sprucegum

djg said:


> No ceiling box cutouts for your lights? Boxes recessed and wire just poked through? My experience is 30-40 yr old so there's always new and better ways of doing thinks. Please don't take this and my previous comments as criticism. It's just for my education that I ask.
> Your work shops is looking good and well planned. I wish I had one like it.



They will be LED strips similar to florescent. The electrical connection is made inside the fixture a recessed ceiling box would serve no purpose.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg

I was assuming they would be like my plug in style LED lights. Thanks


----------



## sprucegum

Waiting for the electrician to light things up but at least I have a dry place to work on a rainy day. Working on window trim and baseboards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

already cluttered and sawdust on the floor. You must have a grin on your face that won't stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Nice, Dave! It's coming together quite quickly!


----------



## sprucegum

We got the outside layer of blue board on and strapped, ready for window trim and siding. I am pretty sure that won't happen until spring. I have not milled the cedar siding and it needs to dry a bit and get a stain bath in the dip tank. Days are getting short fast now. I hope to get it milled before winter for early spring use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## sprucegum

Rainy day so I built the jamb extension's for the windows and trimmed them . Also got most of the baseboards down before I ran out of material. I had the wood all prepainted so I only had to do a little touch up. Nothing too great but it will do for a shop. Window sills are nice and wide so they will hold a lot of junk.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

@sprucegum , do you mind explaining the blue board? Understand the strapping for the sidi, but im new to the blue board


----------



## sprucegum

Gdurfey said:


> @sprucegum , do you mind explaining the blue board? Understand the strapping for the sidi, but im new to the blue board


It is just ridgid foam board 1 inch thick. It adds something like a r 5 but more importantly it reduces thermal bridging through the wall sheathing and studs. If you recall that is also the reason I studded 24 OC rather than 16..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## djg

Another question. Why the strapping? To create an air space between the siding and blue board? around here I think they would nail the siding directly to the studs. Can the blue board weather exposed?


----------



## sprucegum

Leaving a gap allows the siding to breathe and dry on the back side. Paint and siding lasts like 10 times longer. Blue board will be fine till spring uv rays
will wreck it in time.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## sprucegum

Today's progress, I ordered these wall racks on Amazon but you can find them numerous places. They seem pretty solid so hopefully they don't come crashing down. The lumber was all in my garage and most is leftover from trimming the house. Lots of pretty wood for smaller projects. I have 4 of the horizontal bars that I didn't use so if I buy a piece of 1" SQ tube I can make another set of supports to extend it a little.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## sprucegum

Still only one outlet and no lights but I'm sure it will happen in time. I was able to scrounge enough plywood and 2 x 4 s to put together a miter saw station. I had a piece of tee slot aluminum angle to make a nice fence extension that I can mount stop blocks on. I have 9 feet of table to the left of the blade and almost 17 feet to the wall so long stock with be easy to handle. I mounted it to the wall so I can store things below .

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

Well Dave it looks like my brother and his wife have made a decision. They went to VT back in May to visit their only son and grandson. They are at a campground in their motorhome. Now they have decide to stay near the kids. Robert, recently retired, has hired on with the city of Lebanon in their water dept. They put an offer on a home outside Plainfield. So I guess they are New Englanders now

I told him he needed a sugar shack and to make me some maple syrup!! LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

Wildthings said:


> Well Dave it looks like my brother and his wife have made a decision. They went to VT back in May to visit their only son and grandson. They are at a campground in their motorhome. Now they have decide to stay near the kids. Robert, recently retired, has hired on with the city of Lebanon in their water dept. They put an offer on a home outside Plainfield. So I guess they are New Englanders now
> 
> I told him he needed a sugar shack and to make me some maple syrup!! LOL


Plainfield Vermont or New hampshire.


----------



## sprucegum

An unintended consequence I have owned this brake for many years and find it to be a handy tool but always in the way. Turns out it fits nicely on the unusable back half of the miter saw bench. Finally a out of the way accessible home for it. And if I raise the little shaper up a bit it can share table space with the miter saw, that was planned.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> So I guess they are New Englanders now


Not true, Barry. Unless you are a generation or 2 into it, you are a "Flatlander". I speak from 3 years of experience in Northfield, VT (teaching at Norwich University).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

sprucegum said:


> Plainfield Vermont or New hampshire.



NH



Tom Smart said:


> Not true, Barry. Unless you are a generation or 2 into it, you are a "Flatlander". I speak from 3 years of experience in Northfield, VT (teaching at Norwich University).



LOL I bet his TX drawl is gonna give him away!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Ahya!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

That end of NH is pretty much Mass. To us woodchucks up here in NE Vermont.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

After a couple weeks of doing other stuff like cleaning up the garden and sawmilling I'm finally back to my shop. I need to build some doors and it occurred to me that I may as well tool up the shop a little and build them in the shop. Many of my tools have been in a shipping container for over a year. Things kept pretty well just a little light surface rust and most of it isn't pristine anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man

Things are starting to shape up! Nice! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Haven't had much time to work on the shop lately but I did get some door's built this weekend. They are cedar outside and osb inside with a sheet of 1 inch foam board sandwiched between. Didn't get much money in them, I milled the cedar and the osb was damaged sheets I got for $5 each. Foam board and hinges cost plenty but I scrounged the latches from my junk buckets. It's all weather tight now so I can keep working on it in bad weather. So much too do, I think the next step is the on demand propane boiler for the radiant slab. It's starting to feel like a happy place

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Dave, that's coming together nicely!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> Dave, that's coming together nicely!


 May have to go back and look your dust collector over again. I have never had good luck using a dust collector on a planer, always seems to plug up. I'm converting to a cyclone which I'm sure will help. The planer is the tool closest to the collector do you think there would be an advantage to running 6" pipe to the planer then reducing to 4"? My machines are pretty much lined up on the outside walls so I could split into 2 4" lines and run one down each wall


----------



## Sprung

Dave, unfortunately I wouldn't be the one who could tell you if running a 6" main would give an advantage. From what I've read, it probably would. For my runs, which aren't really all that long, I just stuck with 4".

My DC setup keeps up with my planer, no problem. I have a Dewalt DW735.

My problem is when I'm doing a big jointing/planing session and forget to check the barrel for being full and have to clean out the whole system!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> My problem is when I'm doing a big jointing/planing session and forget to check the barrel for being full and have to clean out the whole system!


For now i'm going to just attach my dusty bag collector to the cyclone and barrel. I ordered some clear 6 inch hose so hopefully I will catch over fill problems before they become an issue.


----------



## Sprung

Oneida sells a sensor for the collection bin that will let you know when it's full. Unfortunately they want a lot of money for it. I managed to find where someone had drawn up a schematic of it and, with under $10 in parts and a 12v power supply I already had on hand, I'll be putting my own together. I have everything for it, I just need to get to do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> I have everything for it, I just need to get to do it.


Story of my life

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Well I finally drove the last nail. Got the siding on before the second winter.

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Ray D

Looks great

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

How much room does the couch take up? Looks like a comfy spot to hang out even if no sawdust is being made.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Very cool, Dave. That is a nice looking shop!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

2feathers Creative Making said:


> How much room does the couch take up? Looks like a comfy spot to hang out even if no sawdust is being made.


No couch one old wooden arm chair and a folding one for company. Also have, a radio, swimsuit calendar, and a bottle of crown. Next power tool will be a mini fridge.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I like how you incorporated a covered area for your tractor.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Every woodworker’s dream! Congrats on seeing it through to the end! Hope you get many quality years of use in your shop! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

DLJeffs said:


> I like how you incorporated a covered area for your tractor.


Don't know how I got by without it. The space is 8 x 32 , I store my riding mower, firewood, and tractor. My ladders are hung on the outside and I also have a couple lumber storage racks.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Very nice! Definitely a step up over my junkashoparage!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

